# Corys



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

So heres my question. I know corys like to be kept in a minimum of a group of 5. Now, I already have 1 albino cory cat so I need to add four more. Can I mix the various breeds of corys and will they be happy with that? Or do I need to get all albinos?


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

People on here will probably tell you 4 more of the albinos. I have an albino a peppered a green and an emerald cory and they all swim together they seem happy but i dont know for sure


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are a few main groups of "cories" but as long as you mix them from the same group they'll get along fine, and even if you mix them it'll often work anyway. So yes, feel free to mix different species if you must. They won't likely spawn, but they'll be best buds.


----------



## Logicaly (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm really not worried about spawning, I don't intend for them to have babies. So, what other corys would you suggest I put in with my albino? A like some variety!


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

there are some pretty cool ones with stripes and spots depends on how much you want to spend. check out this website. http://liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=830+1161


----------



## CoryOto (Oct 17, 2008)

*Get little ones.*

If you have only a 10 gal. you should try to find the smallest Cories you can, such as C. habrosus or C. pygmaeus. A 3rd choice would be C. panda.


----------

